# Panasonic Home Theatre System



## klawrence (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, I was just wanting everyone's opinion on this Panny. Let me know what you think, because I might be looking at buying it. I've heard a friends older panasonic and it sounds nice.


http://www.google.com/products/cata...uTviQFeaq0AGu2szAAQ&ved=0CPYBEPMCMAk#start=10


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

klawrence said:


> Hello everyone, I was just wanting everyone's opinion on this Panny. Let me know what you think, because I might be looking at buying it. I've heard a friends older panasonic and it sounds nice.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...uTviQFeaq0AGu2szAAQ&ved=0CPYBEPMCMAk#start=10



i have a similar system, only bad thing about my current is no HDMI in, make sure yours has one of those, it will make things so much easier in the long run


----------



## klawrence (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks man for the great suggestion. HDMI has become very universally easy to use over the past few years.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 26, 2011)

The "theater experience" really is in the subwoofer, something this system lacks badly.

You would be better buying a system piece at a time. Minimum 10 inch sub. Trust me, you will be happy you went that route. This system is sufficient for a bedroom not any type of home theater.


----------



## klawrence (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree with the sub power. I have also thought of going this route.. but, if i do that I want to go all out with a 15" Sub. I will look around and see what i can get for a similar price. 

Thanks man


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 28, 2011)

klawrence said:


> I agree with the sub power. I have also thought of going this route.. but, if i do that I want to go all out with a 15" Sub. I will look around and see what i can get for a similar price.
> 
> Thanks man



HSU
Velodyne
Epik
SVS
Rythmik


----------



## twilyth (Jul 28, 2011)

Regarding HDMI, just remember that it enables HDCP so that all components will need to be HDCP compatible in order play content that has DRM protection.

I ran into that problem on a previous system with the audio chipset.  I could play DRM'ed content but couldn't play the audio because I didn't have the drivers (or something) installed that would support HDCP on that chipset.


----------

